# Pay at the pump



## Grizzlebear

The clue is in the f-ing name, so why everytime i go to Morrisons to fill up is some dim f-ing nob parked in the pay at pump lane but going in to pay AND deciding which f-ing 6 bags of sweets to buy. Then on the way out having a look at the newspapers and deciding to go back in and queue to pay for the daily star? Why, you clearly cant read or you would be at another pump so why do you need a paper?.There are 12 other f-ing pumps to select for pay at kiosk. You 12 fingered thick halfwit.

Feel better now [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## red3.2

What always grips me are the people who only use the pump which is on the same side as their petrol/diesel cap. Haven't they realised the hose will stretch over to the other side of the car.


----------



## Hoggy

red3.2 said:


> What always grips me are the people who only use the pump which is on the same side as their petrol/diesel cap. Haven't they realised the hose will stretch over to the other side of the car.


Hi, What  & risk scratching my TT. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## TTMBTT

Hoggy said:


> red3.2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What always grips me are the people who only use the pump which is on the same side as their petrol/diesel cap. Haven't they realised the hose will stretch over to the other side of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, What  & risk scratching my TT. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

+1.....How sad are we


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTMBTT said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red3.2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What always grips me are the people who only use the pump which is on the same side as their petrol/diesel cap. Haven't they realised the hose will stretch over to the other side of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, What  & risk scratching my TT. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1.....How sad are we
Click to expand...

Don't know but I'm just as sad unless I'm in her indoors Volvo :lol:


----------



## barry_m2

Hoggy said:


> Hi, What  & risk scratching my TT. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Hoggy.


Scratch your car with a rubber hose? :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

barry_m2 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, What  & risk scratching my TT. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Scratch your car with a rubber hose? :lol:
Click to expand...

Yep the rubber hose will be rubbing the layer of dirt on your cars paint work in to the paint and scratch it


----------



## John-H

Just hold the hose up off the body or even sometimes it only wants to touch the window glass or nothing at all if you stop in the right position. Means you get the pump because you are the only one capable of using a pump on the other side to your flap :wink:


----------



## trickyd

John-H said:


> Just hold the hose up off the body or even sometimes it only wants to touch the window glass or nothing at all if you stop in the right position. Means you get the pump because you are the only one capable of using a pump on the other side to your flap :wink:


Yeah I do this, never any danger of a scratch if done correctly.
Frees up a lot more pumps this way....


----------



## John-H

trickyd said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just hold the hose up off the body or even sometimes it only wants to touch the window glass or nothing at all if you stop in the right position. Means you get the pump because you are the only one capable of using a pump on the other side to your flap :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I do this, never any danger of a scratch if done correctly.
> Frees up a lot more pumps this way....
Click to expand...

Sound engineering practicality :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2

My old Vauxhall HB Viva had the filler cap at the rear - so I could use either side of the pumps.
Probably not done now cos of rear end collisions and safety issues, but was an advantage at times.


----------



## trickyd

The TT is nice because it's nearly vertical, you can just plunge the nozzle in and almost leave it there


----------



## Melvin084

Hilarious


----------



## Pete-TT225

Its the divs that faff around finding disposable gloves to put a fiver in their corsa that annoy me. Cvmts


----------



## 1234567891011twelve

Why cant they have a button on the pump that says £10, £20, £50, or 'FILL'
They I dont have to hold the petrol nozzle like a monkey.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

1234567891011twelve said:


> Why cant they have a button on the pump that says £10, £20, £50, or 'FILL'
> They I dont have to hold the petrol nozzle like a monkey.


Before the days of thefiller cap being attached to the car you could use it to keep the pump trigger up in the open position :idea:


----------



## 1234567891011twelve

Actually all of the fuel pump nozzles are capable of being 'locked' in the on position.

However it seems that every UK fuel station removes the parts which allow you to do this.

I have seen in other countries that they are still in place (South Africa was the last place I noticed them)

Im not suggesting that I ever do this, but there is a way to fill your car and not have to squeeze the trigger


----------



## rawlins

My local Shell has brought back pump attendants who fill the car for you, they will also topup screen wash etc.

Quite a nice touch.


----------



## ldhxvs

1234567891011twelve said:


> Actually all of the fuel pump nozzles are capable of being 'locked' in the on position.
> 
> However it seems that every UK fuel station removes the parts which allow you to do this.
> 
> I have seen in other countries that they are still in place (South Africa was the last place I noticed them)
> 
> Im not suggesting that I ever do this, but there is a way to fill your car and not have to squeeze the trigger


They have this in Sweden and its great! They even have pay at pump only stations where there is no kiosk or attendant to do otherwise. And these pumps are open 24/7! So you can fill up at any time unlike here in the UK. I think the belief here in the UK is that there will be some stupid muppet that will keep it locked and spray petrol all over the floor and then set fire to it. Judging by the intelligence of the people I meet day to day (not to mention brexit), I am wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## SPECSMAN

Many lorry drivers carry a 40mm bolt in their pocket, to wedge the trigger on the pump.

I think I would as well; if I was pumping 500 litres in!

Specsman 8)


----------



## 1234567891011twelve

Mind you the last time I was in Africa you didnt have to get out of your car even to make payment.
The forecourt attendants filled up the fuel and cleaned the windscreen all whilst you sat in the car.


----------



## Reasty

rawlins said:


> My local Shell has brought back pump attendants who fill the car for you, they will also topup screen wash etc.
> 
> Quite a nice touch.


We have this at my local shell with 2 Romanian girls on rotation well one of them is Romanian :-* I haven't let the other one fill the car up,I always say "no thanks" :lol:


----------



## 1234567891011twelve

I think its a good idea.

Bring back pump attendants.


----------



## John-H

I remember my Dad being served petrol by an attendant who always came out to you smoking a cigarette. He carried on smoking it whilst filling up your car too [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## Reasty

John-H said:


> I remember my Dad being served petrol by an attendant who always came out to you smoking a cigarette. He carried on smoking it whilst filling up your car too [smiley=pimp2.gif]


ahhhh the days before H&S oh how we lived in ignorant bliss :lol:


----------



## j8keith

Reasty said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my Dad being served petrol by an attendant who always came out to you smoking a cigarette. He carried on smoking it whilst filling up your car too [smiley=pimp2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh the days before H&S oh how we lived in ignorant bliss :lol:
Click to expand...

And we are still here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoskyn

Hoggy said:


> red3.2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What always grips me are the people who only use the pump which is on the same side as their petrol/diesel cap. Haven't they realised the hose will stretch over to the other side of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, What  & risk scratching my TT. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

And here I was thinking it was just me!


----------



## ScoTTy John

Nowadays the 'adults' can't even enjoy a bit of child labour by letting their enthusiastic child (is there still such a thing?) fill the car up for them. Only harm it did me is that the vivid memory of 45p per gallon still mists the eyes up on every fill these days. Try telling kids, etc, etc, etc.... Can't remember why they won't let us use the locks on the nozzles anymore - seem to recall it was a pre H&S knee jerk reaction to a mild fail. Mist of time and all that....


----------



## SPECSMAN

The cheapest petrol I can remember is 28p per GALLON (about 6.3p a litre!)

Compared to the average wage at the time, it was about the same as now, I suppose.

Can anyone remember the star rating on petrol? two, three, four and five star.

Five star was deleted and my old TR3a never ran as well on the weaker octane :x


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Esso Tiger in the tank... 25p/5 Shillings a gallon Esso 97 Ron leaded petrol. Remember it well  
















Hoggy.


----------



## ross_t_boss

You're all old :lol:

Cheapest fuel I recall was 44c per litre in Alberta, Canada, which at the time was about 19p. But I think the bargain I consumed the most of was 2 whoppers for $5 which made them a quid each!

On the fuel topic - nobody should be filling up at Morrisons! Attended V-power pumps with the phone App is where it's at. Except mine doesn't have romanian girls... could be interesting in the summer, the cars will be lined up for the forecourt. Perhaps they'll wash the windscreen too


----------



## SwissJetPilot

You do know Triumph solved that pump on left or pump on the right problem decades ago. The old Jags XL6's actually had gas caps on both sides. Clever those Brits!


----------



## Stiff

And the Coopers!..


----------



## SPECSMAN

SwissJetPilot said:


> You do know Triumph solved that pump on left or pump on the right problem decades ago. The old Jags XL6's actually had gas caps on both sides. Clever those Brits!


Not so clever when the filler is in the centre; a dribble often lands on your paintwork and leaning over does your back in as well!

The answer on my old TR3a was a small towel with a hole in it, placed over the filler. Necessary on an expensive paint job!

Happy days!
8)


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Jaguar +1, Trimiph -1.

Guess that's why Jaguar is still in business...oh, wait. Ford , I mean Tata, owns them, right?

"Colonials owning the Colony? Absurd!" - George III


----------



## Toshiba

It's pay at the pump, not "only pay at the pump", so the user has a choice, should they want to do so.

UK needs to make the delivery of fuel into cars "pay before you pump"; put a to stop all the drive aways. Im bored of having to pay for many others "I don't need to" approach to life... That extends to road tax and insurance too. I'm convinced to this day the paper discs were only removed to hide the true number of people who can't be bothered to pay.


----------



## SLine_Tom

Pay at pump is effectively "pay before you pump" anyway. Not sure theres many drive aways that get away with it these days anyway.

What makes you think the paper tax discs were more accurate ?


----------



## Toshiba

facts disagree with you.. unless its all fake news.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/car-news/c ... forecourts
https://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/news/c ... e-14191496
https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/li ... l-14993316

https://www.theguardian.com/money/2017/ ... -duty-dvla


----------



## SLine_Tom

Wow people really are dirty little scumbags.

How do they get away with it, without using false plates or a stolen car. Guessing the cost involved in tracking the scumbags down heavily outweighs the amount they have stolen so the police dont pay much attention.


----------



## falconmick

High percentage of drive offs only in a small number of towns and cities(think about it) Get false number plates made up to match the car (show plates don't require proof of entitlement), stick over genuine plates, fill up and drive off.

Petrol outlet owners want people in their shops because they make little out of fuel sales, but big profit in food and refreshments that tempt you whilst waiting to pay.


----------



## french

1234567891011twelve said:


> Why cant they have a button on the pump that says £10, £20, £50, or 'FILL'
> They I dont have to hold the petrol nozzle like a monkey.


I think they do at the Tesco pumps...


----------



## SPECSMAN

french said:


> 1234567891011twelve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why cant they have a button on the pump that says £10, £20, £50, or 'FILL'
> They I dont have to hold the petrol nozzle like a monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they do at the Tesco pumps...
Click to expand...

I use Momentum and you are indeed correct, these buttons are on the pumps but I don't use them.

I read somewhere that the TT shouldn't be overfilled, so I just fill until it clicks off. Paying at the pump the precise balance doesn't matter, to me at least.

8)


----------



## j8keith

Toshiba said:


> It's pay at the pump, not "only pay at the pump", so the user has a choice, should they want to do so.
> 
> UK needs to make the delivery of fuel into cars "pay before you pump"; put a to stop all the drive aways. Im bored of having to pay for many others "I don't need to" approach to life... That extends to road tax and insurance too. I'm convinced to this day the paper discs were only removed to hide the true number of people who can't be bothered to pay.


I too feel that the removal of the paper tax disc is a cover up job.


----------



## Skeee

I find it no problem filling the roadster from the 'wrong' side if you stop slightly past the pump so the hose just passes across the end of rear spoiler.

As for the auto-fill pumps I miss using those in that 'Great Again' 'Murican place and Canadia. So much easier to leave it running whilst you went in to pay. As long as the shut off worked correctly and didn't spill! But then, at their prices and on to their shabby vehicles doesn't matter.


----------



## Paul Makin

some do - i saw this very recently. will have been tesco (slough) or sainsbury (calcot - J12 M4). i assume others in whichever chain it was will also have it.

paul


----------

